# Posting MCAT Questions



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

*why donot we post mcat questions daily chapter wise for our preparation , we can make a schedule as well, if you all help in this this will be good for me and ur as well *

- - - Updated - - -

a few days left in mcat , so i need ur support in this as early as possible , we can make our concepts clear and help each other problems and keep ourselves updated with new informations relating to mcat

- - - Updated - - -

with which subject we start its u people decide, i alone can do nothing , i need support


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

yep good idea .. I do really need that too


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

so with which subject we start


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

yes that is good idea ,,,i think we should start with physics as it is more conceptual and to some extend difficult ...........


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

ok then according mcat physics course, we first study nuclear physics containing big portion(7 MCQS) although it is not much conceptual but a bit learning one(ratta),so tomorrow we move to this chapter and and also exchange each other emails if not a big problem for asking questions, we swhould also set some time for together study


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

yep.. that's a good idea..
lets start from tomorrow with nuclear physics..:thumbsup:


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

ok whats timing

- - - Updated - - -

we will ask different questions relating to topics or may can post questions


----------



## Mahrukh99 (Jul 15, 2013)

where are the questions?


----------



## robotsyntex (Jun 5, 2013)

nice idea. so lets decide time.i think after tarawi at 11pm would be better or after sehri almost 4. 11pm will be more suitable .what do you say guys?


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

thats good i think after 11 is good

- - - Updated - - -

if u have no problem we can start now

- - - Updated - - -

Unit of the absorbed dose is Unit of the absorbed dose ?
I -131 is used for
Half life of Na- 24 is ?
Alpha particle is less deviated why
If an alpha , beta and gemma is emmted from a nucleus what change will occur in nucleon no?
Charge on alpha particle is 

these are the questions come in mcat 2012

- - - Updated - - -

tomorrow will be questions , you can also contribute in this


----------



## robotsyntex (Jun 5, 2013)

why not. but how do u know that these questions came in mcat 2012? uhs paper never leakes


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

one of my friend(senior) tell me


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

moreover 30 vocab words daily


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

ok


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

ali3 said:


> ok


then 1st 30 vocab words


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

TOMORROW TOPIC
(7 MCQS)
NUCLEAR PHYSICS:
Learning Outcomes
a) Understand Radioactivity.
b) Understand Radioactive decay.
c) Radio Isotopes and their biological uses.
d) Nuclear radiation detectors
 GM tube, Wilson cloud chamber.
e) Radiation hazards and biological effect of radiation.

- - - Updated - - -

https://www.facebook.com/pages/ENTRY-TEST-Questions/662440783783747

tomorrow questions will be post at this facebook page u can join page if wish and it helps you to get questions on your mobile as well, i will also try to post some questions here, this is just to get to rid of problem of loadshedding, you also post questions there

- - - Updated - - -



muhammad qasi said:


> moreover 30 vocab words daily


I make a page for posting questions check it out
https://www.facebook.com/pages/ENTRY-TEST-Questions/662440783783747


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

i have post questions check it on my facebook wall


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

ali3 said:


> thats good i think after 11 is good
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


answers;
the unit of absorbed dose is Gy i.e. 1Gy=1J/1kg
the older unit is rad( radiation absorbed dose) i.e. 1 rad= 0.01 Gy

I-131 is used for treatment of Thyroid cancer 

Half life of Na -24 is 15 hours

Alpha particles are the Helium nuclei and are 7000 times more massive than B- particles . Alpha particles have high charge , mass ,energy , more ionizing capability and hence long range that's why show minimum deviation ... and go nearly straight producing ionization till the end of their energy.

if an alpha, beta and gamma is emitted from a nucleus then the nucleon nmbr will decrease by -4.

charge on each alpha particle is 2e


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

you check the page


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

ali3 said:


> you check the page


yes .. that's very helpful .. 
thanks


----------



## Bhattiipad (Jul 17, 2013)

*MCAT MCQ*



Amna Amir said:


> yep good idea .. I do really need that too


Please send me all the mcq of mcat .i need it . My marks in part 1 fsc 477 I am student of. GC Lahore


----------



## robotsyntex (Jun 5, 2013)

bro you cant get them


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

Bhattiipad said:


> Please send me all the mcq of mcat .i need it . My marks in part 1 fsc 477 I am student of. GC Lahore


join the page https://www.facebook.com/pages/ENTRY...62440783783747
here u will get all the stuff..
you can join other pages of M CAT on facebook as well...
it's beneficial to a face a variety of MCQS over here..


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

is population inversion is possible in optical fibers??????????? any one guide me please


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

CHOCLATE said:


> is population inversion is possible in optical fibers??????????? any one guide me please


by optcal pumping by which by laser we push the electrons from low energy level to higher energy level, just check the diagram of laser in textbook


----------



## adnan ahmed (Jul 18, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...XRlc3RwcmVwYXJhdG9yfGd4Ojk4YWY3OTgwNDkyNzM4OA

- - - Updated - - -

plz give me fmc past paper 2011


----------



## Mahrukh99 (Jul 15, 2013)

Guys cant we start from first year questions?
I mean like motion, kinetic energy, simple pendulum, waves and sound, scalars and vectors, projectile etc?


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

why not ? when to start


----------



## adnan ahmed (Jul 18, 2013)

asslam oallekim frindz


----------



## Mahrukh99 (Jul 15, 2013)

Who is going to post the questions?


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

i have make the facebook few days ago where we paste questions, you can help us in this by taking one of the subject


----------



## Mahrukh99 (Jul 15, 2013)

ok.


----------

